# Touring Bracket dimentions



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That's not something I have had a problem with at all. 10 years of splitting and 240 lbs currently. Yeah, I'm a tubby bitch. Can't you remove the t nut by drilling it out and replace it? Voile should certainly have the parts. Weird one. If you still want to do that stuff, contact Will at Spark R&D, I am pretty sure he'll have the info you need.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> That's not something I have had a problem with at all. 10 years of splitting and 240 lbs currently. Yeah, I'm a tubby bitch. Can't you remove the t nut by drilling it out and replace it? Voile should certainly have the parts. Weird one. If you still want to do that stuff, contact Will at Spark R&D, I am pretty sure he'll have the info you need.


Hmmmm I could drill it out but that would be a bitch and I would have to take my board to get the base sanded again after I filled it and eghghgg. I sent an email to Voile but ill hit up Will too. Thanks! 

P.S. This is nothing about weight this was me being a complete total dumbass and not closing the roof racks on my friends car


----------

